

Quashing the Self-Improvement Urge - hng
http://zenhabits.net/improve/

======
tryitnow
This is wise advice. I have found my satisfaction with life greatly improve
once I became content with about 90% of my life and just focused on
improvement in one or two specific areas.

I wouldn't say universal contentment is the goal, but I wouldn't endorse
universal striving.

It all comes down to prioritizing under life's unfortunate constraints (money,
time, genetics, etc).

